# 2006 pics look a lot like 2005 pics



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Not that much new this year so the night shots look similar. The long exposures makes everything much brighter than it actually was...but it makes for interesting photos.



http://picasaweb.google.com/woodycarr/HalloweenNighshots2006


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Gorgeous pics, Woody!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Always one of the stand-out displays Woody. Great lighting, props positioned just right, all on the backdrop of your beautiful home. I like the cemetery gate with sign (new?). The grave digger looking over one of your new coffins looks awesome. I was anxiously awaiting your pics. Not disappointed in the least!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Awesome as always ScareFX


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

One of these days they are going to have a home haunters Museum, and your stuff will be the headliner. I don't think you have to worry about any Competition with my underwear. Even though I have been told that they are haunted.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice pics ScareFX. Great lighting. Love the gravedigger near the coffin. Really cool!!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice looks great


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Man.... you've got great props.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate the kind words.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Awesome. You are simply amazing. That is all I can say.


----------

